# Smoke Report: 2 years in storage



## TechnoMage (Sep 29, 2009)

So this is actually an experiment that I began 2 years ago when I was an active member of HG420. What I wanted to see was how well bud stored in a jar with the air pumped out. I wasn't so much looking for extra curing but for a way to store bud long term without having to worry about it drying out or getting moldy.

I took 4 pint sized canning jars and painted them black. This is what the jar looks like from the side.






I filled them all with bud that had already been cured and then pumped the air out using a cheap vacuum sealer that I bought on the internet called a Pump and Seal. Anything that let's you pump the air out a canning jar should work.

I then labeled them with "open on" dates and spaced them out so I was opening a jar every 6 months. Up till now, I've been very happy with the results. This is the final jar.






Opened it up and everything looks good.






I loaded up a bowl about 15 minutes ago and I'm very buzzed. 

Very smooth smoke, definitely some of the best I've ever smoked. This stuff is hitting me like a freight train right now. It definitely cured more over the last 2 years, I know when I originally smoked this stuff that it didn't hit me so hard.


----------



## MennoTheWise (Sep 29, 2009)

Awesome. I guess cannabis does get better with age. The only difficulty is having the patience to wait and not smoking it all!


----------



## KaleoXxX (Sep 29, 2009)

ive heard of someone finging a big nug of 2 year old bud in a baggie in their closet. as soon as they touched the bud it turned to dust and the smoke was shit

good experiment tho bro, +reps for having old ass weed thats still fresh, and also being able to keep yourself off of that bud for 2 years


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 29, 2009)

i would love to smoke some 2 year cured shit man!!!!!!


----------



## TechnoMage (Sep 29, 2009)

I think I'm going to start putting away 1-2 of these pint jars every harvest to build up a stash of bud for special occasions. And the smell is incredible. When I first popped open that jar I got this great wave of nutty/skunky/dank goodness.

I just smoked a second bowl in a glass pipe and it was just as good as it was in the bong. I'm way past buzzed at this point.


----------



## TechnoMage (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks KaleoXxX,

Moisture level was perfect. It hadn't dried out at all as far as I can tell. I actually had forgotten about the jar which is why I'm a few days late opening it. I literally stumbled across it as I was getting something out of the same cupboard. Very happy surprise. 



KaleoXxX said:


> ive heard of someone finging a big nug of 2 year old bud in a baggie in their closet. as soon as they touched the bud it turned to dust and the smoke was shit
> 
> good experiment tho bro, +reps for having old ass weed thats still fresh, and also being able to keep yourself off of that bud for 2 years


----------



## timsatx1 (Sep 29, 2009)

Nice bro. Good idea also.


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Sep 29, 2009)

Nice job man,,I did not do it like you for 2 years, but it sure gets better with age IMO, Cured properly = amazing results. How long do you actally feel it could have been sealed for in your opinion,,while still being Good smoke,and not falling apart? +rep


----------



## The Warlord (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks for the report on long term vacum storage. I think i may try to do the same thing with a jar of each strain I grow. Save em for a rainy day.  Neat Idea.

Plus rep.


----------



## OregonMeds (Sep 29, 2009)

Excellent post. Thank you very very much I'd never heard of anyone being able to keep smoke fresh 2 freaking years. Absolutely amazing. Almost sounds to good to be true you know...
Except I do believe you, and that it hits hard after all that time. 

So you didn't touch it or burp it at all in that whole 2 years? Gives me ideas.


----------



## TechnoMage (Sep 29, 2009)

PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 said:


> How long do you actally feel it could have been sealed for in your opinion,,while still being Good smoke,and not falling apart? +rep


I'd have no problem going for 5 years. The only worry with the long tem storage is that if air did leak in the weed would be ruined by the time you realized it. Much like a bottle of wine going bad.



OregonMeds said:


> So you didn't touch it or burp it at all in that whole 2 years? Gives me ideas.


I just looked back in my logs and this weed came from my third grow and is actually my last flower under florescent. 

It was harvested on September 7th, 2007 after 10 weeks of flower. Since I sealed it up on the 17th that means it only had 10 days to dry and cure. I was still new to growing and had actually let this batch get a little to dry which is why I cured for such a short time. I wasn't getting much moisture at burp time.

From the time I sealed it up till today, it has never been opened.


----------



## anhedonia (Sep 29, 2009)

I have a friend who says you have to put it in a freezer....


----------



## kronic1989 (Sep 29, 2009)

i found 7 grams once in an old backpack of mine, in dime baggies. It was at least 3 years old. It turned into dust on the way out of the baggies, wass the worst tasting ever, got me high though.


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 29, 2009)

Can you take a pic of the bud out of the jar?


----------



## TechnoMage (Sep 29, 2009)

Here you go.








tom__420 said:


> Can you take a pic of the bud out of the jar?


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks a lot dude, that shit looks smooth as hell.
Nice job on the patience lol, I could never have bud sit that long


----------



## taknitEZ95 (Sep 29, 2009)

ummm....rep. Lots and lots of rep. 
Rep for having herb for two years and not smoking it. Rep for actually preserving it. And rep for showing us all your findings. LOL. you're a better man than I...Cuz I would have smoked that two years ago.

Mad props.kiss-ass


----------



## anhedonia (Sep 29, 2009)

Get enough of it, its no problem. But really, do you need to freeze it? I know Ive read something on that... Got 5 lbs of outdoor coming to me this month. Maby buy a deep freeze?


----------



## OldHippy (Sep 30, 2009)

Here at the Old Hippy House we've been keeping the buds in the deep freezer for years and have never had a problem. After it's been cured it goes into 1/2 gallon mason jars and into the freezer next to the half a cow worth of steaks and the case of tortillas. It's gonna be a nice winter here



anhedonia said:


> Get enough of it, its no problem. But really, do you need to freeze it? I know Ive read something on that... Got 5 lbs of outdoor coming to me this month. Maby buy a deep freeze?


----------



## smokinmayne (Sep 30, 2009)

I've had white widow curing for a couple years now in that same exact jar not painted black

I just keep all my jars deep into a gun safe
never vacuum sealed it either and buds great

+rep OP


----------



## TechnoMage (Sep 30, 2009)

Painting them black was a PITA but I used the PlastiDip paint on them which seems to be wearing very well. It's also seems to provide some protection to the glass itself. My cat knocked one of the jars off my nightstand onto the floor and the jar didn't break.


----------



## submachinegun (Sep 30, 2009)

Cool thread, definitely longer than I can hold out.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 30, 2009)

Hell yea man, looks great, wish i could take a hit 

i think FDD did somthing like that, but only for a year, looked just like that, +REP


----------



## TechnoMage (Oct 2, 2009)

I really wish I could take credit for "holding out" but in all honesty, it wasn't difficult. I grow more than enough to keep myself in plenty of weed. Now if I had ran out...  

Now that I've tried the results, I wish I had been putting more of it away; this stuff is going to go fast.


----------



## miztaj (Oct 2, 2009)

I think i may try something like this.I used to get smoked put by an old hippie years back and his bud was at least 6 months to a couple years old.to this day i havent tasted anything like it.the flavor was just so deep.


----------



## KBkiller42 (Oct 2, 2009)

thats awesome dude Im am going to try something similar I saved a gram from my last harvest from almost a year ago im going to smoke it when i harvest my next batch


----------



## BigBudBalls (Oct 3, 2009)

Great to hear!!! I have a bunch in little jars vac sealed.

Though ex-GF had some 8 year old stuff. wasn't kept well, tasted like poo and was ultra weak. (but was her ex-hubby's weed. Was fun to watch her trying to smoke. She had NO clue. she even held her nose once while inhaling. lol)


----------



## jeb5304 (Oct 3, 2009)

nice experiment man. +rep


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Oct 4, 2009)

Haha, at my house, this same experiment would become the 2 month smoke report.. If i cud even last that long without busting the cap off and smoking it..


----------



## XBPete (Oct 4, 2009)

Excellent thread!

I have been keeping my grow in quart mason jars after cure, I actually just use my canner to seal the jars. I keep the jars in a dark unheated closet. What I grow lasted the year from harvest to harvest. I am supplementing the outdoor grow with a new indoor grow closet set-up. So many things I could not experiment with on the girls outside in the dirt, gonna have some fun this long cold winter!! 

I never thought about painting the glass... good idea that I will try in a couple days when my bud is cured enough for the jar.

Peace!

Pete


----------



## tom__420 (Oct 4, 2009)

I would wank to leave a small spot on the jar unpainted so that you can check for mold without opening the jar


----------



## FenderJazz (Oct 4, 2009)

Great info, TechnoMage! I am a small timer and this would be absolutely perfect for me... PLUS, I already have a vaccum dealie. Cool!


----------



## FenderJazz (Oct 4, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> I would wank to leave a small spot on the jar unpainted so that you can check for mold without opening the jar


I'm sure that "wank" was supposed to be "want", but either way I'm laughing my ass off! Cheers!


----------



## Cannasseur (Oct 4, 2009)

Good report.
I have kept bud tightly packed in mason jars for up to 3 years and it was actually better than when I put it up. (I am smoking a blooberry/haze from two years ago right now and it is awesome.) Never removed the air, though. Since air and light are what diminish THC, I packed them kinda tight and kept it in the dark. Nothing too warm. I will open up the jars and remove contents for about five minutes, every six months or so. It helps the cure and makes it real smoooth
Years ago, I used to have these Jamaican bibles. Kept some in the freezer for years and it was always good to go.
Keeping the air and light away is the key.


----------



## TechnoMage (Oct 5, 2009)

XBPete said:


> I never thought about painting the glass... good idea that I will try in a couple days when my bud is cured enough for the jar.
> 
> Peace!
> 
> Pete


I tried several type of paint and the PlastiDip was by far the best. Doesn't scratch as easily and seems to protect the glass.



tom__420 said:


> I would wank to leave a small spot on the jar unpainted so that you can check for mold without opening the jar


Not sure how well that would work. By the time the mold spread enough that it was showing up in the small spot, the whole jar would be ruined.

Want to thank everyone for all the kind words/rep, much appreciated.


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 5, 2009)

OldHippy said:


> Here at the Old Hippy House we've been keeping the buds in the deep freezer for years and have never had a problem. After it's been cured it goes into 1/2 gallon mason jars and into the freezer next to the half a cow worth of steaks and the case of tortillas. It's gonna be a nice winter here


Very cool 8P


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 5, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> I would wank to leave a small spot on the jar unpainted so that you can check for mold without opening the jar


The k is a fair distance from the t on a keyboard dont you think? LOL


----------



## stealthygrower (Oct 5, 2009)

This thread took me back to my beer making days. See midwestsupplies.com for a canister of nitrogen flush $10...It replaces the oxygen at the top of a wine or beer bottle with nitrogen and co2. It is used in the food industry so it is safe,,,,This way no hole has to be put in the lid.Just spray for one or two seconds and quickly place the lid on the jar. I have not tried it but I will...


----------



## TechnoMage (Oct 5, 2009)

stealthygrower said:


> This thread took me back to my beer making days. See midwestsupplies.com for a canister of nitrogen flush $10...It replaces the oxygen at the top of a wine or beer bottle with nitrogen and co2. It is used in the food industry so it is safe,,,,This way no hole has to be put in the lid.Just spray for one or two seconds and quickly place the lid on the jar. I have not tried it but I will...


I've used it before on wine but it always seemed a little pricey for what it does.

I'm trying to convince my wife that we need a FoodSaver for storing food. The canning jar attachment will just be a happy coincidence.


----------



## madodah (Oct 6, 2009)

I use .50 caliber surplus ammo cans stored under the house. Rubber vacuum seal and though I don't take the air out I have some excellent two-year old smoke.


----------



## potpimp (Oct 14, 2009)

One of the best smoke reports I've seen; great job!


----------



## jursch420 (Oct 14, 2009)

ive had white widow from 99 about a year ago my friends dad saved it from his grow from ages back haha


----------



## POLARIS01 (Oct 14, 2009)

i have been keeping it in a freezer bag in the freezer, for years. it always keeps well.


----------



## Qkrch (Oct 15, 2009)

Yeah you did it great

It is known that when the curing arrives to a full year is when it reaches its highest power. After a year, that power decreases although in a very slowly way. The taste also gets better with time.

But obviously, it all depends on the way you store it. Like good red wine: no light, no air, no humity and a fresh temperature. In some way you're lucky, you could have opened the jar and find mold instead of that beauty , never thought in painting the jar in black, that was a good move.

Anyway, just don't use the freezer as said previously, cannabis is an organic substance and the cold will ruin the thricomes. Is like eating frozen fish after one year stored.... horrible.


----------



## razoredge (Oct 15, 2009)

nice, I to have done this with some fire that was stored for just about 2 years, its a different taste.. super smooth and very tasty


----------



## Mental91 (Aug 14, 2011)

I smoked an old bud the other day. I found it in between my bed and nightstand. It was about 250 MG and it kicked my ass! It was left out of bag and had to be there ATLEAST 1 year. Very smooth. Didn't look like it had many crystals left but whatever it still have it was fucking awesome!


----------



## TechnoMage (Aug 15, 2011)

I have another jar labeled to open on 9/2014 when it will be 5 years in storage.


----------



## ylem (Aug 15, 2011)

amazingly cured herb dude. you are the only other person other than a good friend i know who cures their bud for years without disturbing it.
truly a connoisseur of the fine marijuana's!


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm gonna have to do this. It's always been my dream to have a cannabis cellar. Just like wine but filled with forever curing bud.


----------



## r1tony (Aug 15, 2011)

Shit... I wish I could cure my stuff 2 months let alone 2 years! I smoke too much I guess.


----------



## Tlocsmokes (Aug 15, 2011)

Not to be a troll, but I'm pretty sure this is the wrong section for this.


----------



## olylifter420 (Aug 15, 2011)

do you think putting it into a jar and then vacuum sealing it keep it air free?


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Aug 15, 2011)

I love stashing weed. I only go a couple of months before breaking it out, but I do notice a difference in potency and that gorgeous burst of smell upon opening :3


----------



## TechnoMage (Aug 15, 2011)

Tlocsmokes said:


> Not to be a troll, but I'm pretty sure this is the wrong section for this.


I just look at it as really long curing.


----------



## TechnoMage (Aug 15, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> do you think putting it into a jar and then vacuum sealing it keep it air free?


Not air free but it greatly reduce the amount of air available. After two years the weed was still soft and sticky, not hard and dried out so the plant still had moisture but there was ZERO mold. I had stored some similar weed for about 3 months but without pumping the air out and it was covered in mold.


----------



## TechnoMage (Aug 15, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I love stashing weed. I only go a couple of months before breaking it out, but I do notice a difference in potency and that gorgeous burst of smell upon opening :3


Yeah, that burst of smell is fantastic. Whenever I crack a new jar, I make sure it's close to my face so I get the full effect.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Aug 15, 2011)

I have 6 ozs. of Hindu Skunk that's just hitting a year and I'm hopping to save most of it for
a special time.


----------



## TheFaintingGoat (Aug 15, 2011)

Tlocsmokes said:


> Not to be a troll, but I'm pretty sure this is the wrong section for this.


no, it's the right section. He's just demonstrating that two year storage won't ruin your bud. And I'm glad he did, because I don't have the will power to let bud sit around without smoking it.


----------



## Tlocsmokes (Aug 16, 2011)

TheFaintingGoat said:


> no, it's the right section. He's just demonstrating that two year storage won't ruin your bud. And I'm glad he did, because I don't have the will power to let bud sit around without smoking it.


Well then dnt call it a "smoke report".Lol


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 16, 2011)

Tlocsmokes said:


> Not to be a troll, but I'm pretty sure this is the wrong section for this.


you said this in vain.


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 16, 2011)

on another note, orange bud always seems to be the best to me. it never fails. that golden tint of amber tricomes.
im deffinately going to be storeing some bud this year. nice post.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Aug 16, 2011)

Mental91 said:


> I smoked an old bud the other day. I found it in between my bed and nightstand. It was about 250 MG and it kicked my ass! It was left out of bag and had to be there ATLEAST 1 year. Very smooth. Didn't look like it had many crystals left but whatever it still have it was fucking awesome!


Evidently you didn't find it while cleaning your room LOL!!!!!!


----------



## way2faded (Aug 17, 2011)

i miss hg420


----------



## Sara Saw It (Aug 17, 2011)

I want to try the exact same thing. It's gotta take a lot of patience, care, and will power. I've kept small stashes for longer periods, but never in whole form or great conditions.


----------



## smokeymcpiff (Aug 17, 2011)

really interesting post, id like to try this with my next harvest


----------



## TechnoMage (Aug 17, 2011)

Sara Saw It said:


> I want to try the exact same thing. It's gotta take a lot of patience, care, and will power. I've kept small stashes for longer periods, but never in whole form or great conditions.


Doesn't take that much as long as you have weed to smoke.  One big advantage of growing my own is I'm never out of weed.


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Aug 17, 2011)

I have old weed,,,Just don't look as pretty,,,But it will fuck you up......Or me...He He...


----------



## OldGrowth420 (Sep 28, 2011)

Great info. Hate to squish the buds in vacuum bags


----------



## smokebros (Sep 28, 2011)

I remember reading this thread like 2 years ago


----------



## oHsiN666 (Sep 28, 2011)

ok!! i have been storing keif for about this long. and although i do not have the info to back up this, i can tell you that keif, ages very well after a few years. i have a grinder. i never scraped the keif out for 2 years. just kept pressing it down and making it flat and hard. after about 1 year of pressing it down and making it a tight little crack rock of hash i smoked it at a party with one of my best buddies. he was ahnilated and so was i. i thought it might have been because i was at the party. well after saving and pressing i had only about 4g. but! when i went home the next day, i smoked some with a clear head. i got sooo fucking ripped. what led me to do this, is i read somewhere that keif actually ages like a fine wine. the longer it is stored away the better it actually becomes. its hard to explain why with out having the documentation. but i can assure you, age your keif!!! i seriously have a few smidges of pressed keif, bubble hash, and 2 other forms of hash, saved away in a little jar. i have had these little chunks for years! iam dying to try this though with my own bud. this week i have been going through all my 420 stashes. i save up every strain i get form Jan til April 20th. i found some jars that help with storing pot for so long. well, out of the 40 strains i had saved up, a few of them cured rather nicely!! but i for one was burping them, every time i went to smoke a bowl. 

very nice to have found this. someone actually has the patience to savor the flavor. im sure it tastes a lot better, smells a lot better and smokes a lot better as well. from what is ee in the pics, its looks hella delicious!!


----------



## oHsiN666 (Sep 28, 2011)

Sara Saw It said:


> I want to try the exact same thing. It's gotta take a lot of patience, care, and will power. I've kept small stashes for longer periods, but never in whole form or great conditions.


im thinking this coudl only work if you filled a decent size jar. little amounts do not save as long due to there not being enough product in the jar, and the humidity levels are not right.


----------



## HydroDawg421 (Sep 28, 2011)

tlocsmokes said:


> well then dnt call it a "smoke report".lol



troll troll troll!!!


----------



## TechnoMage (Sep 28, 2011)

oHsiN666 said:


> im thinking this coudl only work if you filled a decent size jar. little amounts do not save as long due to there not being enough product in the jar, and the humidity levels are not right.


The jar I stored here was a pint jar. I've got another one stored but it has another three years to go until I crack it open. That will be a 5 years smoke report.


----------



## TechnoMage (Oct 4, 2011)

I just found a jar that was sealed 4.5 years ago. *https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/473232-oh-happy-day.html*


----------



## obijohn (Oct 4, 2011)

I kept last year's buds in Kerr jars, just opened one of a few eeks ago and smoked..at least as good as it originally was, and still moist


----------



## iamgman (Oct 4, 2011)

Thats too kewl. I knew some mountain growers/dealers back in the day that used military surplus airtite rocket tubes (read volume . buried those in ground, and sold when the market was up.. following spring summer. They didnt draw the air out.. but their stuff always commanded top price.


----------



## TechnoMage (Oct 4, 2011)

One of the reasons I've been upgrading my setup is that I was having enough weed to supply myself but I'd always get low right before a harvest. I'm on my first flower with a 400w (upgrade from a 250w) and just set up a 2x4 tent to give me a second flower area. I've got a 600w for that one. That should give me enough extra weed that I can really start stashing it away. The goal is to get to a point where I can be smoking stuff that's cured for at least a year with 3, 5 and 10 year jars put away for special occasions. Some people have a wine cellar, I want a weed cellar.


----------



## SCT1984 (Oct 5, 2011)

TechnoMage said:


> Some people have a wine cellar, I want a weed cellar.


Outstanding! Wil attempt this after my buds have cured this year, as a memory of my 'first real grow'. Just awesome.


----------



## poppagetsbaked (Oct 8, 2011)

I want a Weed Cellar too!!! That is basically the reason I've decided to start growing myself, I'm tired of no name "hydro" or "dank" I want to smoke good herb and not have to worry about running out... Great job! I'm looking forward to stashing some of my first few crops!


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 12, 2011)

How do vacuum the air from the jar?


----------



## TechnoMage (Oct 12, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> How do vacuum the air from the jar?


I use a thing called a Pump and Seal (http://www.pump-n-seal.com/). Inexpensive and works.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm two weeks away from harvesting a U.K Cheese hybrid. Definitely gonna break up an ounce into eights and open at six month intervals. Glad to know a two year cure is still good.


----------



## pizzapuffer (Apr 3, 2013)

i've cured stuff for 6 months and yeah, it's awesome!


----------



## TechnoMage (Apr 3, 2013)

Just an FYI. I'm using a Foodsaver with the wide mouth jar attachment now instead of the Pump n Seal. The adhesive on the tabs sorta degrades after a few years and it got messy. Not the tabs on the jar, the big sheet of them that came with the Pump n Seal. Still loving vacuum sealing for storage. I've got one jar that I sealed in Sept. 2009 that I'm going to open in Sept. 2014.


----------



## mudminer (Apr 4, 2013)

TechnoMage said:


> Just an FYI. I'm using a Foodsaver with the wide mouth jar attachment now instead of the Pump n Seal. The adhesive on the tabs sorta degrades after a few years and it got messy. Not the tabs on the jar, the big sheet of them that came with the Pump n Seal. Still loving vacuum sealing for storage. I've got one jar that I sealed in Sept. 2009 that I'm going to open in Sept. 2014.


how was the 4 1/2 yr. jar you found? do you recall what strain you were reporting on in your op? btw, way cool thread. thanx for it.


----------



## TechnoMage (Apr 4, 2013)

mudminer said:


> how was the 4 1/2 yr. jar you found? do you recall what strain you were reporting on in your op? btw, way cool thread. thanx for it.


I'm not sure what you mean. I've got a jar that's been sealed for 3.5 years, that's the one I'll open 9/2014. At that point it will be 5 years. The strain is my house strain, a Hashberry/Lockdown cross.


----------



## (818)MedicineMan (Apr 4, 2013)

Awesome stuff. I never made it past the year mark without smoking it all up. Taste so good with a long cure plus the hash made from long term cured bud is the best to me.


----------



## Parker1023 (Apr 4, 2013)

one of my buddies dads has bud hes been curing for around 2 years now and I dont think it would get me half as high if it wasnt cured for so long. Not the best bud dont get me wrong , but I do agree with a proper cure over that time and not in a baggy in somebodys closet , its better.


----------



## NewNewbie (Feb 7, 2014)

Dragging this to the top for new members. Only 7 more months. Thanks OP great thread, how is your cellar coming along?


----------



## BWG707 (Feb 8, 2014)

How dry are your buds when you put them into storage? I'm using 62% BP's right now, going on about 4mo. I'm thinking about taking the packs out and then vacuum sealing the jars. I was wondering if I should dry the buds a little more before I vac seal them. Right now, with BP's, my buds are not crispy. When I pull them out of the jars they will roll and smoke fine but I prefer to let them dry out for a couple hrs. before smoking.


----------

